# كيف أحصل على شهادة هندسة فى المساحة ؟



## محمدgis (21 ديسمبر 2008)

اخوانى الكرام
هل لى أن أحصل على شهادة هندسة فى المساحة من مصر او من السعودية مع اننى خريج كلية الآداب قسم الجغرافيا واعمل الان مساح بالمملكة العربية السعودية 
وان كان ممكن فبأى جامعة وكم مدة الدراسة 
ولكم منى كل التقدير والعرفان


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (21 ديسمبر 2008)

احييك فى البداية على السؤال المهم
ولكن للحصول على شهادة فى الهندسة يجب ان تكون حاصلا على الثانوية العامة قسم علمى وبمجموع مميز جدا
او الازهرية او دبلوم صنايع بمجموع مميز جدا او معهد فنى صناعى بتقدير تراكمى جيد جداً على الاقل او معهد مساحة وفى الثلاث حالات الاخيرة اكيد ستواجهك عقبة اللغة الانجليزية بالكلية واخيرا احدى الثانويات الاجنبية المعترف بها فى مصر بعد معادلة المجموع
ولكن خريج كلية الاداب شعبة جغرافيا وخرائط فقط يمكنه التقدم للحصول على دبلومة فى المساحة من كلية الاداب او من كلية الهندسة ولكنها لن تدخلك نقابة المهندسين لكنها ستعطيك حداً معقولا من العلم والدراسة الاكاديمية لتعمل فى المساحة على اساس علمى وتكون قادرا على حل المشكلات التى تواجهك فى المشروعات المختلفة لان المساحة ليست علم نظرى ولكنه تطبيقى من الدرجة الاولى ولكنك تحتاج الى الاساسيات اللازمة لتفكر تفكيرا جيدا فى حل اى مشكلة يتطلبها منك العمل هذا اذا كنت محتاج الى العلم
اما اذا كنت محتاج الى اللقب فاذهب فأنت مهندس مساحة من الآن


----------



## محمدgis (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكور*

أخى سامح سمير
انا اقدر لك ردك
ولكنى بالفعل أبحث عن الحصول على اللقب مهما زادت مدة الدراسة
وانا جاد فى هذا الموضوع

فأجو الرد ممن لديه أى معلومة
ولكم التحية


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جامعة السودان للادبيين ممنووع
علمى احياء دبلوم غير قابل للزياده
رياضيات دبلوم او بكلاريوس قابل للمواصله(فى السودان)
لكن كيف يسمح لك العمل كمساح دون شهاده وكيف تم التعيين
سبحان الله


----------



## محمدgis (21 ديسمبر 2008)

أخى الفاضل / مصعب الممصعب
انا مثل ما قلت انا خريج كلية الاداب قسم الجغرافيا شعبة المساحة ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح موسى (21 ديسمبر 2008)

عزيزى محمد اسف ان كنت قد تداخلت فى الموضوع بدون اذن ولكن ارجو منك مراسلتى على *****ى الخاص 
salahmosa20101yahoo.com
وللعلم انا مثلك فى الموضوع بالظبط ولكن اتمنى ان نستفيد من بعضنا البعض


----------



## صلاح موسى (21 ديسمبر 2008)

salahmosa2010
***********


----------



## أحمد زويل (21 ديسمبر 2008)

اولا السلام عليكم
لخرجين الاداب قسم جغرافيا مع انهم قد درسو مساحة مستوية الا انهم ليس لديهم شهادة معتمدة
لكن رابطة خريجى المساحة بالاسكندرية تعطى دبلومة شاملة وكاملة فى المساحة خلال فترة شهر ونصف الشهر والثمن زهيد بالنسبة للاستفادة 
والشهادة تكون معتمدة من جامعة الاسكندرية ومن وزارة الخارجية


----------



## محمدgis (24 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخوتى فى الله 
لغاية دلوقتى لم اجد رد نهائى لموضوعى آمل من لديه اى معلومة مراسلتى 
وأرجو اذا كان فى أى معلومة من الاخوه المشرفين ابلاغنا بها
ولكم التحية


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (24 ديسمبر 2008)

الرد النهائى
لى بعض اصدقاء وحتى اقارب كانت لهم مواضيع مشابهه اللى واخد دبلوم وعاوز يحسن مستواه التعليمى واللى واخد مؤهل وعاوز ياخد غير المهم
كلها كانت قصص نجاح لاصحابها حيث كان الحل هو دراسة الثانويه العامه من البدايه منازل ثم الحصول على مجموع يحقق الهدف من الدراسه وتكرار مرات الامتحان حتى الحصول على المجموع المطلوب ثم الالتحاق بالكليه المطلوبه والسير فيها بأى معدل السنه فى سنتين فى ثلاثه المهم حصل فعلا حصولهم على مبتغاهم دى الطريقه الوحيده
لكن كان لى ابن خال بعد ما حصل على المؤهل العالى استمر فى عمله بدبلوم الصنايع واهمل حتى البحث عن عمل بالمؤهل العالى لانه كان هدفه المؤهل فقط لكن عمله كان فى مصنع من افضل المصانع المنتجه فى مصر فصمم على البقاء بالمؤهل المتوسط


----------



## محمد عمران (24 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى سامح هل اللغه الانجليزيه مشكله اعتقد انها ليست مشكلهوعلى فكره انا خريج اداب مساحه واعمل على جميع الاجهزه بكفأه عاليه جداوجميع برامج الكمبيوتر واحيط سيلدتك علما ان الدراسه فى كلية الاداب قسم المساحه والله العظيم كافى جدا لكل مساح او مهندس مساحه انا اذكر كلمة مهندس حتى لا يغضب منى اخى الذى يبحث عن اللقب..... وفيه موضوع انا سمعت عنمه قريب ان اى شخص درس كليه نظريه له الحق فى الانضمام الى اى كليه فى مجال التعليم المفتوح فهل هذا صدق ام اشاعه افدونى ارجوكم ....وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (24 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع جد شيق 

اتمنى من الأخوة الزملاء موافاتنا بطريقة الحصول على موافقة من الجامعات المصرية والتي تمنح بكلوريوس مساحة .
و أتمنى ان تكون الردود في صميم الموضوع 

كذلك اتمنى ممن له تجربه في هذا المجال الا يبخل علينا بها ..

اخوكم عدنان ابراهيم:80:


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (25 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ محمد عمران اكيد خريج كلية الاداب ممتاز فى الانجليزيه لكنه ليس من ضمن المقبولين فى كلية الهندسه الذين ذكرتهم فى موضوعى
اما عن التعليم المفتوح ففيه كليات كثيرة لكن لا توجد فيه كلية الهندسه على الاقل حتى الان ولكن من يعلم قد يتولى وزارة التعليم العالى من يقترح ذلك خاصة مع وجود جامعات خاصة والسعى لبيع الجامعات العامه والحكوميه اللى حاصل الان 
اكيد حييجى وزير تعليم يقول وماله محنا بنقول لسواق الميكروباص ياباشمهندس ميدفع شوية فلوس وياخد الشهاده
لان المهندس ليست قيمته فى اللقب الذى لم اتنازل عنه حتى فى بلاد المغرب العربى التى تسقط الالقاب من الاسماء او هنا عند العمل مع الشوام والذى عندهم استاذ لاى مهنة
تعريف المهندس فى مدخل الهندسه هو الانسان القادر على حل المشكلات بطريقة علمية 
وفاقد الشئ لا يعطيه اذا افتقدت العلم كيف تحل المشكلة علميا وبالتالى كيف تصبح مهندس


----------



## وليد مسعود عطيوه (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*الموضوع بسيط*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اما بعد
الأخ سامح بصراحة انا شايف انك مكبر الموضوع مع انه بسيط جدا 
انا خريج اداب مساحة وكان بيدرس لي المساحة في الكلية استاذ المساحة في هندسة اسكندرية ومع ذلك ولله الحمد كان تقديري امتياز في المواد اللي درسها لنا 
وإلى الأن ولله الحمد استطيع حل أي مشكلة تقابلني في الموقع اللي ممكن ما يعرفش يحلها مهندسين كتير .
الموضوع مش مؤهل يا بشمهندس الفكرة كلها في ازاي تفكر ولازم طبعا تكون ضليع في الرياضة وتعرف تستخدم الإمكانيات المتاحة مش مشكلة مجموع في الثانوية العامة اللي بتعتمد على الحفظ اكتر من الفهم بالإضافة لنظام التعليم اللي ربنا يصلح حاله 
ارجو انك تقبل كلامي بصدر رحب ولك الف شكر


----------



## mohamed montser1 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

والله يرتبطا اخوانى انا شايف ان الموضوع مرتبط بالفرق الشاسع فىالمرتبات سواء فى السعوديه اومصر يعنى ممكن مهندس خريج حديث يتساوى مع مهندس مساحه اومساح خبره كبيره يستطيع عمل اى شىء فى الموقع لذالك القب والشهاده من كلية الهندسه تفرق صح ولا ايه اخوكم محمد منتصر:7:


----------



## محمدgis (26 ديسمبر 2008)

آمل ان نرى ردود من الاخوه المشرفين ومعرفة رأيهم فى الموضوع


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (27 ديسمبر 2008)

فى البدايه قبل اى ردود قد سألت صاحب الموضوع عن هدفه منه فقال صراحةهو البحث عن اللقب 
ايه اللى مدخل ناس تانى فى الموضوع وتقول انه مش المهم اللقب وللاخ وليد خصوصا استاذك من كلية الهندسة اسكندرية ممكن يعطيك امتياز فى المساحة فى كلية الاداب لكن مش ممكن يعطيه لطالب فى كلية الهندسة فيه معايير اخرى فى الكلية وطريقة تقييم مختلفة للمهندس وبالنسبة للرياضيات وضليع وغيره احنا كنا من زمن شعبة خاصة بالثانوية العامة فى الرياضيات وكان معروف ساعتها انه مش ممكن يجرؤ على دخولها إلا مجنون او متمكن وكان معروف انه عددهم بسيط جداوفرصهم ف الكليات بعد الهندسة بسيطة جدا فى المدارس الثانوية وحاولوا يعملوا مقاربه حاليا للفكرة بادخال نظام المواد الاختياريه فى الثانوية العامة رياضه 2 ولما رأيتها لم اعجب من مستوى المهندسين اللى انت ممكن تقابلهم ميعرفوش يحلوا مشاكل بالنسبه لك بسيطه لانها لم تحتوى الا على قشور فى الرياضيات اضافة اللى كثرة الامتحانات والتكرار اللى مخلى الطالب مش فاضى يفهم ولو سألت اى واحد من زمايلنا المساحين خريجى الاداب انت دخلت ادبى ليه حيكون رده مش انه ضليع فى الرياضيات ولو سألته انت مشيت فى آداب ازاى مش حيكون رده انه مبيحبش الحفظ


----------



## وليد مسعود عطيوه (29 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أولا والله يا بشمهندس سامح انا دخلت في الموضوع غصب عني لان كلام حضرتك عن خريجي الاداب مش صحيح.
اما عن مسألة اللقب انا مش بتكلم عنها لأن اللقب بتاعنا هو أخصائي مساحة مش مهندس ومش مساح وإنشاء الله قريب هيكون لقب رسمي.
ثانيا يمكن ده رأي حضرتك ان مفيش حد بيفهم في المساحة زي المهندسين وان خريجي الاداب صعب يوصلوا لدرجة المهندس في مجال المساحة وده اللي انا اختلف مع حضرتك فيه لأن المساحة علم زي أي علم المجتهد اللي يطور نفسه سواء خريج هندسة أو خريج اداب أو خريج معهد مستواه بيعلى ويزيد واحنا زي ما سبق وقلت بندرس المساحة دراسة على اسس علمية تؤهلنا اننا نتميز في مجالنا ولا نقل عن اي حد .
ثالثا مش كل اللي بيدخل كلية الأداب بيكون ادبي فمثلا انا كنت علمي والنظام دلوقت ان اللي بيدخل قسم الجغرافيا إما علمي او أدبي بس درس مادة الجغرافيا ثم قسم الجغرافيا في بعض البلدان موجود في كلية العلوم مش كلية الأداب.
اما عن مسألة الرياضيات فلو حضرتك تقدر تفيدنا بعلمك فيها عن طريق وضع مشكلات مساحية وطريقة حلها يبقى جزاك الله خيرا واخيرا اسف على دخولي في الموضوع لو كان ده زعل حضرتك وشكرا​


----------



## صلاح موسى (29 ديسمبر 2008)

يا جماعة الموضوع كان مجرد نقطة للنقاش ما اعتقدش انها كانت استدعى التعنت او التعصب بالشكل ده


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (30 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى وليد اولا انا لست مهندس مساحة بل مهندس مدنى لان مهندس المساحة ايامنا كان خريج كلية هندسة وتكنولوجيا مش كلية هندسة اكاديمية وقليل من الناس الان يعرف الفرق بينهما اما عن زعلك من الكلام عن خريج الاداب فهو مبالغ فيه فموضوعى فى اول المشاركة فيه التالى :
ولكن خريج كلية الاداب شعبة جغرافيا وخرائط فقط يمكنه التقدم للحصول على دبلومة فى المساحة من كلية الاداب او من كلية الهندسة ولكنها لن تدخلك نقابة المهندسين لكنها ستعطيك حداً معقولا من العلم والدراسة الاكاديمية لتعمل فى المساحة على اساس علمى وتكون قادرا على حل المشكلات التى تواجهك فى المشروعات المختلفة لان المساحة ليست علم نظرى ولكنه تطبيقى من الدرجة الاولى ولكنك تحتاج الى الاساسيات اللازمة لتفكر تفكيرا جيدا فى حل اى مشكلة يتطلبها منك العمل هذا اذا كنت محتاج الى العلم
اما اذا كنت محتاج الى اللقب فاذهب فأنت مهندس مساحة من الآن
وتكمن بعض الحدة فى كلامى من واقع حقيقى وهو ان كثير من المساحين حديثى التخرج الملتحقين بالعمل معى من خريجى الاداب لا يتمتعون بخبرة عملية فى الاجهزة المساحية حالهم حال خريجى الهندسة اللى قابلوك مبيعرفوش يحلو بعض المشاكل فى المساحة لكن فيه فرق المهندس اكيد لن يعمل فى المساحة دائما اما المساح هى مهنته وحتى اخصائى المساحه كان معى من هو فى الخمسينات من عمره ويعمل على الاجهزة بصورة ممتازة ويوقم بتعليم كل من هو حديث لتخرج معى فى الادارة الفنية سواء مهندس او مساح 
اى ان الخلاصة ان المهندس سيترقى فى المناصب من مهندس موقع الى مدير مشروع الى مدير مشروعات وهكذا لكن غيره مطالب باعمال مساحية طول عمره


----------



## عبد الصمد القرشى (7 يناير 2009)

ياعم اهم حاجة انك تكون كويس فى شغلتك ودقيق وماتغلطش بس مهندس بقى ولا مساح مش هتفرق المهم انك شغال عمل شريف تقدر عن طريقه تفتح بيت وتكون عضو ايجابى ومحترم فى المجتمع اهم حاجة ماتكونش عالة على المجتمع 
اخوكم احمد الجوهرى مساح جديد


----------



## العمدة75 (8 يناير 2009)

اللى تعرفة احسن من اللمتعرفوش 
وفقك الله


----------



## علي عبدالناصر (10 يناير 2009)

أخواني الكرام زملائي في المستقبل
أحنا ياجماعه ولاد دار وحده أسمها 
دار المساحه
 وانا كنت بحلم طيلت حياتي بأن أدخل هندسه 
ولكن شاء القدر ودخلت أداب مساحه 
السنه دي
ولكن باذن الله العليم سوف أكمل درستي
الى هندسه
أخي الكريم لو كنت حضرتك علمي رياضه
فيمكنك تحقيق الحلم
أولا هتدخل معهد فني سنتين وتجيب تقدير هندسه 
وتكمل هندسه 
أنا عن نفسي هعمل كدا
ومتقلش لسه هقعد 7 سنين اتعلم
 لالالالا
في ناس ضيعت 30 سنه من حياتها 
عشان كتاب 
وكان نفسي أوجه كلمه لاخواني الهندسين 
اثبت العلم أن المخ البشري واحد في كل البشر
 مش معنى أن تشرحلك أزاي نحل عقبه مساحيه 
تكوون أنت لوحدك اللي تعرف تحلها متقلش بقدرات غيرك
ان أعرف هواه مساحه بيحلوو أصعب عقبات تقبلوو
ومن الاخر ان درستي في كلية الاداب بندرس المساحه على حق
 وهذا الفضل يرجع لربنا ودكاترة القسم عندنا


----------



## م.خالد إحميده (3 فبراير 2009)

كم تمون تكلفة دراية المساحة في مصر بالاسكندرية ـ ومتى تكون بداية الدراسة ـ وهل يوجد رقم هاتف يمكن الأتصال به لمزيد من المعلومات خاص بالكلية أو غيرها في الاسكندرية ـ مع العلم أني مهندس مساحة خريج 1996 -1997 دبلوم عالي . وأرغب في الحصول على الماجستير في مصر . في المساحة . تحياتي .... م.خالد إحميده .. المصمم الهندسي.... سبها ـ ليبيا .


----------



## م.خالد إحميده (3 فبراير 2009)

كم تكون تكلفة دراسة المساحة في مصر بالاسكندرية ـ ومتى تكون بداية الدراسة ـ وهل يوجد رقم هاتف يمكن الأتصال به لمزيد من المعلومات الخاص بالكلية أو غيرها في الاسكندرية ـ مع العلم أني مهندس مساحة خريج 1996 -1997 دبلوم عالي . وأرغب في الحصول على الماجستير في مصر . في المساحة . تحياتي .... م.خالد إحميده .. المصمم الهندسي.... سبها ـ ليبيا


----------



## jebran (7 مارس 2009)

je pense que notre frere qui cherche un referece - diplome de topographe
doit traiter ce sujet avec l eteblissent -ecole chez-soit- maisje pense aussi qu il aura des problemes serieurs avec les maths...


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (4 أبريل 2009)

*عدم التقدير*

انا اخصائى مساحة من سنتين واعمل فى احد اكبر شركات المقاولات فى مصر 
والمشكلة اللى بتواجهنى المعاملة حيث انهم يعتقدون ان اى مهندس حتى الفاشل افضل من المساح مهما كان مؤهله حتى فى اللقب ممكن ميرضاش يناديه بمهندس او حتى استاذ على اساس انه اقل منه 





انا عارف ان دى مشكلة شعب وسلوك وتعليم وثقافةووو,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## مساح شرم (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز
انا مثلك خريج اداب قسم الجغرافيا واعمل منذ ان تخرجت وارى انه مايهمك ماهو الا مسمى وظيفى او تعديل الراتب فانا الحمد لله بقدرتى على العمل احصل على راتب معقول وبارك الله لى فيه ولكن عندى اعتراض على الزميل اللى قال انك لو دخلت هندسه هتكون بتشتغل على اساس علمى فهل انت الان تعمل بدون اساس علمى ؟ وانا اقول له ان هذا غير صحيح وانا على استعداد تام للمواجهه بينى وبينه على اسس المساحه ونرى هل ماقاله صحيح انا الحمد له اشتغلت باكبر الشركات بمصر وانا الان موجود باللمملكه العربيه السعوديه بالطائف فياعزيزى لاتشغل ذهنك بهذا التفكير وركز فى اثبات وجودك فى مكان عملك فقيمه الانسان فى عمله وليست فى شى اخر وهذا رقم جوالى بالمملكه (00966540862101) 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير اخوكم / محمد انور


----------



## ahmed_mansour (10 أبريل 2009)

ياجماعة عفوا لايستحقة الا خريجى كلية الهنسة فقط و دى ماتزعلش حد و على فكرة انا مساح


----------



## hopakhalifa (11 أبريل 2009)

فعلا يا اخوانا انتوا مكبرين الموضوع جدا انا مش مع الاخ اللى بيقول فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه ده كلام اكبر من تفكيره بكتير ولكن التجربة العملية والممارسة اللى مبنيه على اساس سليم تجعلك افضل من اى مهندس مساحة وبالطبع البلد دى بلد شهادات لازم خريج الهندسة الحديث ياخد راتب اعلى منك لانها بلد شهادات وبس .


----------



## bobakr (16 أبريل 2009)

سامح سمير عبد الظاهر قال:


> فى البدايه قبل اى ردود قد سألت صاحب الموضوع عن هدفه منه فقال صراحةهو البحث عن اللقب
> ايه اللى مدخل ناس تانى فى الموضوع وتقول انه مش المهم اللقب وللاخ وليد خصوصا استاذك من كلية الهندسة اسكندرية ممكن يعطيك امتياز فى المساحة فى كلية الاداب لكن مش ممكن يعطيه لطالب فى كلية الهندسة فيه معايير اخرى فى الكلية وطريقة تقييم مختلفة للمهندس وبالنسبة للرياضيات وضليع وغيره احنا كنا من زمن شعبة خاصة بالثانوية العامة فى الرياضيات وكان معروف ساعتها انه مش ممكن يجرؤ على دخولها إلا مجنون او متمكن وكان معروف انه عددهم بسيط جداوفرصهم ف الكليات بعد الهندسة بسيطة جدا فى المدارس الثانوية وحاولوا يعملوا مقاربه حاليا للفكرة بادخال نظام المواد الاختياريه فى الثانوية العامة رياضه 2 ولما رأيتها لم اعجب من مستوى المهندسين اللى انت ممكن تقابلهم ميعرفوش يحلوا مشاكل بالنسبه لك بسيطه لانها لم تحتوى الا على قشور فى الرياضيات اضافة اللى كثرة الامتحانات والتكرار اللى مخلى الطالب مش فاضى يفهم ولو سألت اى واحد من زمايلنا المساحين خريجى الاداب انت دخلت ادبى ليه حيكون رده مش انه ضليع فى الرياضيات ولو سألته انت مشيت فى آداب ازاى مش حيكون رده انه مبيحبش الحفظ


طب انتا ياباشمهندس عبقري وخاص جدا واكيد الدكاتره اللي درسولك اكثر عبقريه وحلولهم اكيد افضل البلد متخلفه ليه عملتوا ايه بكلاسكم وعبقريتكم واعتزازاتكم اه الاستفزاز ده


----------



## bobakr (16 أبريل 2009)

اذا كان خريج اداب شاعرا بانه اقل من المهندس فلماذا لا يطمح في ان يكمل دراسته العليا حتى الدكتوراه داخل كليته بدلا من ان يسعى الى كليه اخرى واعتقد ان لقب دكتور افضل من لقب مهندس من غير ان يخرج من داره ليبحث عن دار اخرى


----------



## barabas (17 أبريل 2009)

على فكرة ياجماعة اللى انتو مش وخدين بالكم منة ان محدش عاجبة حالة خريج معهد المساحة زعلان علشان هو مش مهندس رغم انة لو قارن نفسة بمؤهلات تانية فى نفس المستوى التعليمى هايلاقى نفسة احسن من مؤهلات كتير عالية كمان ونفس الشىء مع اداب مساحة يتمنى اللقب مع انة لوقارن نفسة باى قسم اخر فى اداب فلسفة مثلا هايلائى نفسة احسن منة بكتير لانة مطلوب فى سوق العمل وعلى فكرة حتى مهندس المساحة غير راضى لانة مهنة المساحة متعبة جسديا وعقليا فتجدة يلعن حظة انة مش مهندس عمارة مثلا
مفيش حد مرتاح ومفيش حد عاوز يشكر اللة ومفيش حد عاوز يقتنع انة احسن حال من غيرة
على فكرة انا خريج معهد مساحة واعمل فى احدى شركات المقاولات المشهورة فى مصر واشكر الهى على هذا المؤهل 
رغم انة صغير بس انا هاشكر الهى على الشىء الصغير ذى ماهاشكرة على الشىء الكبير
ولكن هذا لايمنع من انى اقوم بتطيور نفسى باستمرار حتى اللغة الانجليزية اتقنتها 
وشكرا لكل اعضاء المندى


----------



## م مختاراحمد (17 أبريل 2009)

اذهب الى رابطة مهندسي المساحة بالقاهرة واستفاد من خبرة السابقين


----------



## سعدعبدالرحمن (22 أبريل 2009)

هام جدا انا خريج كليه التعليم الصناعى بنقدير عام جيدجدا مع مرتبة الشرف هل يصلح ان ادخل كليه الهندسه ,,, انا سمعت ان كليه الهندسه بشبين الكوم فبها ذلك ارجو الرد وياريت بسرعه


----------



## حبيبتنا (25 سبتمبر 2009)

طيب انا داخله اولي كلية وكنت علمي رياضه بس للاسف ملحقتش هندسه ودخلت تجاره ودلوقتي بفكر احول لاداب قسم جغرافيا لاني كان نفسي اني ادرس حاجه شغلها عملي وانا سمعت ان اداب جغرافيا ليها شغل عملي فهل ده صحيح


----------



## حبيبتنا (25 سبتمبر 2009)

وكمان هل ينفع اعمل دبلومه في هندسه بعد ما اخلص او اعمل اي حاجه بس اكون مهندسه علي العلم اني كنت علمي رياضه يعني مش ادبي


----------



## عبدالرحمن الدوسي (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم يااخواني الكرااام 
انا مسّاح متخرج من معهد المراقبين الفنيين بالرياض
هل من الممكن مواصلة دراستي في مصر او الأردن والحصول على شهادة هندسة المساحة حيث انني سألت في جامعاتنا وفوجئت بعدم القبول ولا اعلم السبب مع العلم بأننا درسنا بالمعهد المساحه بشكل عام (تصويريه-جيوديسيه-طبوغرافيه- حساب فني -علم مساحة-التوقيع المساحي) بالإضافه للعملي والثقافه الإسلاميه واللغة الإنجليزيه والفيزياء والكيمياء
ولو قارنا بين الثانويه ومعهد المساحه لوجدنا بأن خريج المعهد عنده المام بالأعمال المساحيه وحساباتها افضل بكثير من خريج الثانويه العامه ولكن للأسف للأسف الشديد كلية الهندسة لاتقبلنا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
انا اعمل موظف حكومي والحمد لله مقتنع بوظيفتي ومرتبي ولكن ارغب في مواصلة دراستي رغبة في شهادة اعلى
ولكي احسن من وضعي الإداري الحالي


----------



## عمر همام عبد الموج (18 يونيو 2010)

هزه المشكله مكرره فمعظم من يعملون بمجال المساحه لا يحملون شهاده والعجب انهم مميزين ومن يحمل الشهاده لايملك اي دافع اوخبره


----------



## Eng_Ahmeditm (9 أغسطس 2010)

* شركة القاهرة الأعمال الهندسية والفنية من كبرى شركات المساحة فى مصر تأسست عام 1972 متخصصة فى أعمال المساحة الأرضية و الجوية يوجد بها مهندسين خبراء فى الدورات التدربيية على استخدام الاجهزه المساحيه والبرامج المساحية 
العنوان / 15 شارع على الكسار متفرع من عماد الدين ؛ القاهرة
ت: 0225893638 - 0225898856
موبايل : 0180818011 
​  ف: 0225923425
02/87655464​ ​ وعلى فكره الشركه دى ممتازه جدا جدا جداااااااااااااااا فى كل شىء من حيث المواعيد والنظام والشغل والجديه وعن تجربه شخصيه 
​ 

*​


----------



## Eng_Ahmeditm (9 أغسطس 2010)

شركة القاهرة الأعمال الهندسية والفنية من كبرى شركات المساحة فى مصر تأسست عام 1972 متخصصة فى أعمال المساحة الأرضية و الجوية يوجد بها مهندسين خبراء فى الدورات التدربيية على استخدام الاجهزه المساحيه والبرامج المساحية
العنوان / 15 شارع على الكسار متفرع من عماد الدين ؛ القاهرة
ت: 0225893638 - 0225898856
موبايل : 0180818011
ف: 0225923425
02/87655464

وعلى فكره الشركه دى ممتازه جدا جدا جداااااااااااااااا فى كل شىء من حيث المواعيد والنظام والشغل والجديه وعن تجربه شخصيه


----------



## شحبورين (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## شحبورين (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم شباب .. أنا أعرف مــســـــاح خريج معهد مساحة وإستصلاح أراضى ، وإلى الـــلآن ما شوفت مهندس قدر يقف أمامه فى العمل .. وحاليا يعمل فى مكان ما بالدولة ما يعرف يدخله شخص حاصل على دكــــتـــــوراه فى الهندسة.. وأقسم بالله العظيم ويحاسبنى الله على ما أقول ( هذا الشخص دخل العمل بدون أى وســــطــــة ) وتم إختياره لكفائته فى مجال المساحة .. حتى رؤسائه فى العمل يقولوا له انت خريج هندسة ايه؟ فيقول مــعـــــهــــد .. وله الفخر والله العظيم بكل تواضع .. فينظر الجميع فى حالة ذهول .... يا جماعة أو بالأخص السادة المهندسين .. بالرااااااااااااااحة شوية لأنكم فى مجال العمل شكلكم يــــــكـــــســــــــــــــف أوى - وأخيراً .. نصيحتى لكل إنسان على وجه الأرض أن يدرك معنى الحكمة التى تقول ( ومن ظن أن الرزق يأتى بقوةٍ .. ما أكل العصفورُ شيئاً من النسرِ ). آسف للإطالة عليكم.
يقول الحديث الشريف ( لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه ) أدعوا لهذا الشخص بالتوفيق والمزيد من النجاح لعل الله يتقبل منا دعائنا ونصبح مثله يا رب


----------



## مهندس حمدي 111 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي المهندس خريج المساحة والخرائط انت الان بعد تخرجك أخصائي مساحة وخرائط وليس هناك اي طريقة لتدخلك كليه الهندسة للحصول على لقب مهندس رسمي لان قانون بلدنا لايسمح بذلك ولا اي دولة اخري ولكنك يمكن الرقي بالمهنة والحصول على لقب مهندس مساح بحري وذلك بالدراسة في الاكاديمية البحرية ونصيحة من اخ لاخيه انت اذا كنت تعمل بالمساحة فهذا شرف كبير وانا وغيري حاول كتيير قبلك ولكن لاجدوي فالمهندس مهندس والمساح مساح والمشرف مشرف هذا هو قانون العمل واسف على الاطالة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## شحبورين (4 أكتوبر 2010)

أخى الفاضل المهندس / حمدى .. اشكر حضرتك للإهتمام .. ولكن انا قلت مــــســــــاح .. وليس مهندس صح ؟؟؟ وصدقنى انا والله ما أبالغ فى كلامى .. ولو عايز تعرف وتصدق كلامى انا كنت فى البترول من 10 سنوات .. واختربت فى قطاع الشركة بالكيلو 17 بالإسكندرية - مرغم .. فى مشروع البترو إيثيلين .. كنا 40 فرد .. 4 مساحين و36 مهندس مدنى وكهرباء باور ومساحة وميكانيكا .. أخذوا فى الشركة 4 أفرد 3 مهندسين مدنى وكهرباء وميكانيكا والعبد الفقير الى الله أنا(وأعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا) .. فأريد ألأن أقول لحضرتك المـــســـــــاح له دور رهيييييييييب فى الموقع وخصوصاً فى أعمال التـوقـيـــع .. وقتها بيبان أهمية المساح.. والحمد لله انى مش مهندس والله.. والدليل على ذلك ان الآن اصبح جميييييييييع المهن فى البطاقة الشخصية والجوازات السفر لمهندسين المساحة والمساحين وخريجى كلية الآداب ( مــــســـــاح )ههههههههههه ما تعرف مين المهندس من اللى واخدها حرفة.. لأن المساح مش انى اعرف ميزان ولا توتال .. بالرغم كلمة مساح دى كانت تطلق على معهد المساحة فقط .. فالآن والحمد لله اتعرف أهمية المساح .. وهذا الكلام من لسان الدكتور بتاعى فى المعهد..وأقول لحضرتك دليل أخر ( أنا تركت كلية الهندسة علشان أشتغل مساح فى البترول ) والحين أعمل فى مجال المساحة و gis ولكن فى جهاز من أجهزة الدولة وبالتحديد بالخرائط العشوائية وأجــارك الله وأجــار جميع الزملاء المساحين منها ههههههههههه ... آسف للإطالة


----------



## land surveyor (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (1 مايو 2012)

احب اضيف ان الاخ سامح راجل ناقص
لانه بقلل من الانسان فانا بعتبر ده نقص واذا كنت بترتقي في المناصب لانه بسبب المساح الي بيشيل شغللك الي انت مش فاهم فيه ومعندوش فرصه فقط لكن هوا اكثر منك خبره في الموقع


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (1 مايو 2012)

يريت يبقي في رد اخلاقي بالنسبه للمهندس لانو من غير المساح مش حيرفع يعمل حاجه وعلي فكره انا قابلت مهندسين كتير مبيعرفوش حاجه من الاخر طبخيه يعني بطيخ لو ارتقي مش حيفيد بشي


----------



## احمد الراجل (1 مايو 2012)

و الله بجد ربنا يكرمك و يزيدك علم من لدنه


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (2 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا انا اسف للدخول فى الموضوع بس عندى سؤال محيرنى واتمنى الافادة 
انا خريج اداب قسم جغرافيا شعبة عامه 2005 وكان نفسى ادخل قسم مساحه بس جامعة المنصوره فى الوقت ده مكنش فيها قسم مساحه فكملمت شعبه عامه وحصلت على دورات فى المساحه وحاليا اعمل مساح فى السعوديه من ثلاث سنوات ولكنى اتعرض على من مكاتب استشاريه كبيره العمل بس للاسف انا شعبه عامه فهل من الممكن ان التحق تانى بالقسم وادخل مساحه وخرائط وعلى فكرة مادة المساحه والخرائط فى الفرقه التانيه حاصل فيها على جيد جدا (17من 20) فلواحد عندة رد مفيد ياريت ما يبخلش علي ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## elajmee (28 ديسمبر 2012)

اين الاجابه الشافية؟؟؟؟


----------



## هانى ابو الحسن (3 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .لقد ذكر الاخ الفاضل سامح سمير من يحق لهم الحصول على شهادة فى الهندسة وانا خريج معهد مساحة فما هى الخطوات التى تمكننى من الخصول على الشهادة .ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hassan.algabry (4 يناير 2013)

الله المستعان


----------



## مصطفى المساح (4 يناير 2013)

سؤال لكل من رد على الموضوع 
هوة يعنى ايه مهندس 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------

